# Ragazzo sgozzato da marocchino espulso nel 2007. A Terni.



## admin (13 Marzo 2015)

Tragedia a Terni. Un ragazzo di 27 anni, David Raggi, informatore scientifico, è stato sgozzato con una bottiglia rotta da un marocchino che era già stato espulso nel 2007. Lo straniero, che si trovava probabilmente ubriaco fuori da un bar, ha incrociato lo sguardo di David dicendogli:"Che mi guardi? Cosa vuoi?". Poi, lo ha colpito al collo con una bottiglia rotta. Uccidendolo praticamente sul colpo. I soccorsi sono stati inutili.

L'assassino, Amine Aassoul, di 29 anni, aveva appena fatto ricorso contro la decisione di negargli l'asilo politico in Italia.


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Marzo 2015)

e poi c'è chi dà del razzista a Salvini e agli altri leghisti..se quello che dice Salvini è essere razzisti allora si..sono razzista!
basta buonismi!fuori tutti dalle palle..questo è il risultato..nella mia zona c'è un livello di furti in abitazione altissimo,tutti causati da rom e immigrati
ma la gente parla finchè non viene direttamente toccata sul personale..vorrei vedere se quel ragazzo disgraziatamente morto fosse stato vostro figlio o vostro fratello!
basta, non ne possiamo più di sta gente


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2015)

Lo dico da persona abbastanza tollerante: hanno rotto le palle.

Già siamo pieni di criminalità in italia. Ci mancano solo loro. E' arrivato il momento di darci un taglio netto. Lo dico da tempo: tra pochissimo bisogna girare con la pistola in tasca. Come in Usa. La via è quella.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo dico da persona abbastanza tollerante: hanno rotto le palle.



Io sono tollerante solo con chi lo merita..che si vuole tollerare di una cosa del genere?..
Speriamo qualcuno vendichi sto ragazzo..


----------



## DannySa (13 Marzo 2015)

Immaginatevi la famiglia o la ragazza di questo, morire per niente.
Chi commette certi crimini o viene espulso non deve più tornare, questo come ha fatto a tornare? non è questione di essere razzisti o meno, uno viene da fuori e ammazza o stupra, per quale motivo dovrebbe entrare certa gente? ma soprattutto perché non si mette fine all'immigrazione clandestina che al 90% porta solo di queste cose.
Se a sud dell'Europa ci fosse stato solo mare forse era meglio..


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Marzo 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> *Immaginatevi la famiglia o la ragazza di questo, morire per niente*.



ho sempre detto, e non me ne vergogno, che se qualcuno dovesse uccidere la mia ragazza o un mio ipotetico figlio non mi curerei della legge..aspettare un processo, vedere che poi dopo 8-10 anni esce "x buona condotta" o altre amenità..vedere un avvocato che si guadagna da vivere difendendo l'uomo o la donna che hanno ucciso un mio caro?..No, mi spiace...io lo ammazzo..poi andrò anche in carcere, lo accetto..ma io lo ammazzerei con le mie mani prima..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Marzo 2015)

.


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Marzo 2015)

Non sono mai stato razzista, ma ora la situazione è insopportabile. L'Italia è nostra, non di questi schifosi che andrebbero uccisi tutti come le bestie peggiori del pianeta. Io parlo di questi assassini e stupratori, non mi riferisco a quelli che non fanno nulla. 
Ho un carissimo amico, per me è come un fratello che lavora per le ferrovie dello stato a Milano. Mi ha detto giusto ieri che la situazione è veramente drastica. Mi ha spiegato che quando per esempio il treno è in ritardo di 1 ora è perché gli zingari tagliano i cavi della ferrovia per fregarsi il rame da rivendere.il treno arriva in quel punto e poi si blocca. Così la squadra che lavora per le ferrovie deve andare di corsa a sistemare tutto e intanto noi paghiamo e paghiamo e paghiamo ancora. Mi ha pure raccontato scene del tipo: Bambino di 13/14 anni circa in stazione con bottiglia di coca cola in mano,gruppo di zingare che si avvicinano al bambino, gli rubano la bottiglia, la bevono davanti a lui e poi si mettono a sfotterlo. Poco dopo passano davanti al controllore del treno, gli fanno il gesto dell'ombrello davanti il viso e poi se ne vanno. Questa è l'Italia.. Ci siamo ridotti in sta maniera.. Il controllore non può reagire e se un italiano fosse andato ad aiutare quel bimbo sarebbe passato per razzista.. I finti buonisti del cavolo avrebbero montato un caso assurdo. 
Dite quello che volete, ma l'Italia dovrebbe essere degli italiani. Non di questi criminali. In Germania comandano i tedeschi GIUSTAMENTE e al minimo sgarro ti cacciano. Idem negli altri paesi europei, ma noi no. Siamo i più fessi di tutti. 
Italia di m.


----------



## Pessotto (13 Marzo 2015)

Guarda caso le zecche che intervengono per insultare Salvini quando succedono ste cose non dicono nulla, ah già loro si commuovono solo quando muoiono i "poveri" migranti


----------



## juventino (13 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo dico da persona abbastanza tollerante: hanno rotto le palle.
> 
> Già siamo pieni di criminalità in italia. Ci mancano solo loro. E' arrivato il momento di darci un taglio netto. Lo dico da tempo: tra pochissimo bisogna girare con la pistola in tasca. Come in Usa. La via è quella.



Verissimo, credo che ormai siamo per distacco lo Stato meno sicuro dell'Unione Europea (forse solo qualche stato dell'est tipo Romania o Bulgaria ci batte ancora, ma non ne sono così sicuro). Questo a causa in primis di un sistema legislativo e giudiziario inutile, ma soprattutto a causa delle PEGGIORI forze dell'(dis)ordine del mondo.


----------



## vota DC (13 Marzo 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> questo come ha fatto a tornare?



Una volta espulso in quattro e quattr'otto ha messo su quanto un suo compaesano ricava in un paio d'anni (o risparmia in una decina) e ha pagato lo scafista. Probabilmente avrà derubato anche qualche suo compaesano: il Marocco non è un paese in guerra, se uno vuole fare il clandestino dal Marocco può venire con il visto turistico e imboscarsi che costa un decimo rispetto al barcone, evidentemente è un delinquente pure nel suo paese e non ha la carta d'identità valida per l'espatrio come i mafiosi nostrani.


----------



## DannySa (13 Marzo 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> ho sempre detto, e non me ne vergogno, che se qualcuno dovesse uccidere la mia ragazza o un mio ipotetico figlio non mi curerei della legge..aspettare un processo, vedere che poi dopo 8-10 anni esce "x buona condotta" o altre amenità..vedere un avvocato che si guadagna da vivere difendendo l'uomo o la donna che hanno ucciso un mio caro?..No, mi spiace...io lo ammazzo..poi andrò anche in carcere, lo accetto..ma io lo ammazzerei con le mie mani prima..



Nulla da dire, la morte in certi casi è pure un premio per come la vedo io, bisogna rendere la vita di chi commette certi atti un inferno, non dico torture ma quasi, per dire il "picconatore" del 2013 tra 18 anni è già fuori, finirà per raccontare la sua vita e il suo avvicinamento a Dio ecc ecc, in Italia funziona così, intanto le famiglie di questi vivranno una vita d'inferno col pensiero della morte di un parente per tutta la vita.
Questo marocchino di 29 anni dovrebbe passare il resto della sua vita in una gabbia, era rientrato clandestinamente l'anno scorso e se ne andava liberamente in discoteca.. i più pericolosi sono proprio quelli che sono stati espulsi per qualsiasi motivo(spesso di poco conto), la cosa viene presa alla leggera ovviamente e questo è quello che succede.
Se si fermassero gli sbarchi la percentuale di queste stragi si abbasserebbe di molto, vedrete che se si cominciasse a sparargli sui barconi col tempo gli passerebbe la voglia di provare a tornare e tutto quello che si ottiene non sono altro che gli ok dai politici che sono da sempre favorevoli e nel caso contrario verremmo visti come i barbari del mediterraneo che ammazzano povera gente e non rispettano i diritti civili, direi che il degeneramento sarà sempre continuo e pensare che rispetto ad altri paesi europei la percentuale di italiani è ancora molto alta rispetto agli immigrati che sono una minima parte e spesso non integrata, nonché la feccia di ciò che proviene dalla Libia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Marzo 2015)

Va punito per quello che è, un criminale, non un marocchino.


----------



## smallball (13 Marzo 2015)

merita una pena esemplare,deve pagare per il danno fatto,senza sconti


----------



## Nicco (13 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Va punito per quello che è, un criminale, non un marocchino.



Finalmente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo dico da persona abbastanza tollerante: hanno rotto le palle.
> 
> Già siamo pieni di criminalità in italia. Ci mancano solo loro. E' arrivato il momento di darci un taglio netto. Lo dico da tempo: tra pochissimo bisogna girare con la pistola in tasca. Come in Usa. La via è quella.



Una volta che lo espelli dal paese lo accompagni a calci nel sedere sull'aereo,non ci vuole chissà quale manovra.
Per quanto riguarda i clandestini basterebbe fare una selezione,non è impossibile distinguere la brava gente dai potenziali criminali.


----------



## Jino (13 Marzo 2015)

Bisogna fare piazza pulita, controlli a tappeto e cacciare tutta quella gente che non lavora e non si sa comportare, stop. Hanno rotto e basta con sta storia del razzismo, ha stancato ancora di più.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2015)

Non entro nel discorso sul razzismo o l'immigrazione, perchè è facilissimo essere travisati o male interpretati.. basta una mezza parola fuori posto.

Dico solo che questo punto in grassetto è inaccettabile:



Admin ha scritto:


> Tragedia a Terni. Un ragazzo di 27 anni, David Raggi, informatore scientifico, è stato sgozzato con una bottiglia rotta da un marocchino *che era già stato espulso nel 2007*.



Ecco, a me queste cose fanno perdere il senno e quando le leggo farei un massacro di tutti i politici che ci governano. Di destra e sinistra.


----------



## Doctore (13 Marzo 2015)

ubriaco italiano uccide un immigrato irregolare...moralizzatori non aspettano altro per rinfacciarlo


----------



## Doctore (13 Marzo 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda i clandestini basterebbe fare una selezione,non è impossibile distinguere la brava gente dai potenziali criminali.



non puoi fare selezione...chiunque sbarca nelle coste chiede l asilo.


----------



## DannySa (13 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Va punito per quello che è, un criminale, non un marocchino.



Clandestino espulso e rientrato, poteva essere pure un criminale russo poco cambia.
Chi viene qui da clandestino e crea problemi va punito, questo ha ucciso sarebbe troppo facile rimandarlo indietro, gabbia a vita.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Marzo 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> non puoi fare selezione...chiunque sbarca nelle coste chiede l asilo.



Bisognerebbe farla. L'Italia è uno stato (che deve in primis proteggere i propri cittadini,stranieri inclusi),mica Amnesty International.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Marzo 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Clandestino espulso e rientrato, poteva essere pure un criminale russo poco cambia.
> Chi viene qui da clandestino e crea problemi va punito, questo ha ucciso sarebbe troppo facile rimandarlo indietro, gabbia a vita.


Sono d'accordo, i criminali vanno puniti perché tali, non perché di un'etnia particolare.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Va punito per quello che è, un criminale, non un marocchino.



Punto. Dispiace moltissimo per il ragazzo e per la strumentalizzazione che ne viene subito fatta.
Inutile dire che davanti ai locali e allo discoteche, a causa dell'alcool e non solo, cose del genere succedono troppo spesso. Dalle mie parti succedono cose che nemmeno nei peggiori quartieri di Detroit.


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Una volta che lo espelli dal paese lo accompagni a calci nel sedere sull'aereo,non ci vuole chissà quale manovra.
> Per quanto riguarda i clandestini basterebbe fare una selezione,non è impossibile distinguere la brava gente dai potenziali criminali.



Basta guardarli in faccia. Lombroso docet.


----------



## Butcher (13 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Basta guardarli in faccia. Lombroso docet.



Per quanto possa sembrare strano non è tanto lontano dalla realtà.


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Per quanto possa sembrare strano non è tanto lontano dalla realtà.



Nono, è verissimo!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Basta guardarli in faccia. Lombroso docet.



Sembra brutto da dire, ma alla fine ci prendi nel 90% dei casi


----------



## Stex (13 Marzo 2015)

meglio non commentare...


----------



## Doctore (13 Marzo 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe farla. L'Italia è uno stato (che deve in primis proteggere i propri cittadini,stranieri inclusi),mica Amnesty International.



vallo a dire ad alfano,boldrini e quell intellighenzia che vuole aprire le frontiere senza controllo...un giornalista(quello rapito da un gruppo terrorsitico)non ricordo bene il nome forse quirico ha detto...''dobbiamo accogliere gli immigrati per conquistare le loro menti''...della serie 500 milioni di africani accomodatevi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Marzo 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> un giornalista(quello rapito da un gruppo terrorsitico)non ricordo bene il nome forse quirico ha detto...''dobbiamo accogliere gli immigrati per conquistare le loro menti''...della serie 500 milioni di africani accomodatevi.



Eh magari i rapitori hanno conquistato la sua di mente


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Marzo 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sembra brutto da dire, ma alla fine ci prendi nel 90% dei casi



Ma vale lo stesso per gli italiani


----------



## Renegade (13 Marzo 2015)

Pazzi e assassini, qualunque pelle abbiano, sono dei pazzi e degli assassini. Come tali vanno giudicati. Nulla di più, nulla di meno. Tuttavia sono convinto che i familiari di quel ragazzo otterrebbero più giustizia se venisse processato come immigrato e rispedito al proprio paese, piuttosto che incarcerato come assassino e fatto uscire poco dopo. E' un paradosso della normalità di questo Paese. Che poi ci siano le strumentalizzazioni è cosa ovvia. Dobbiamo sempre ricordare che nella vita, per ogni onesto ci sono due disonesti e viceversa. Dunque la banalità del ''non fare di tutta l'erba un fascio'' è un concetto straordinario e reale.


----------



## Canonista (14 Marzo 2015)

E' brutto da dire, ma se fosse successo almeno 100km più in giù, in una qualsiasi zona da ovest a est, a questo l'avrebbero ritrovato già in qualche burrone.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tragedia a Terni. Un ragazzo di 27 anni, David Raggi, informatore scientifico, è stato sgozzato con una bottiglia rotta da un marocchino che era già stato espulso nel 2007. Lo straniero, che si trovava probabilmente ubriaco fuori da un bar, ha incrociato lo sguardo di David dicendogli:"Che mi guardi? Cosa vuoi?". Poi, lo ha colpito al collo con una bottiglia rotta. Uccidendolo praticamente sul colpo. I soccorsi sono stati inutili.
> 
> L'assassino, Amine Aassoul, di 29 anni, aveva appena fatto ricorso contro la decisione di negargli l'asilo politico in Italia.



Questo non doveva stare in Italia e chi aveva il compito di controllare meriterebbe una pena esemplare anch'egli. In Italia siamo già in rovina, un paese oramai sull'orlo del default, crisi devastante e quindi quantomeno chi non merita di star qui per ragioni varie che non sto a spiegare, deve essere cacciato a calci nel sedere. Di criminali ne abbiamo già abbastanza. Basta con la tolleranza. Non siamo la Patria del buon Gesù.


----------



## Hammer (14 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Va punito per quello che è, un criminale, non un marocchino.



Punto. Meritano tolleranza tutti coloro che si comportano da cittadini civili. Se un italiano commette reato, deve essere incarcerato, se un immigrato commette reato, deve essere incarcerato.

Ad ogni modo il sistema di controlli e di rimpatri va assolutamente intensificato per evitare casi come questi, specialmente in seguito a reati gravi. È uno dei modi più praticabili per migliorare la sicurezza dei cittadini

Le strumentalizzazioni a là Salvini manco le commento


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Marzo 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Punto. Meritano tolleranza tutti coloro che si comportano da cittadini civili. Se un italiano commette reato, deve essere incarcerato, se un immigrato commette reato, deve essere incarcerato.
> 
> Ad ogni modo il sistema di controlli e di rimpatri va assolutamente intensificato per evitare casi come questi, specialmente in seguito a reati gravi. È uno dei modi più praticabili per migliorare la sicurezza dei cittadini
> 
> Le strumentalizzazioni a là Salvini manco le commento



Ok, benissimo, però sto soggetto non doveva essere in Italia. Che poi poteva essere anche americano o australiano, cambiava nulla. Lo sdegno di molti per questa vicenda è legittimo.


----------



## Hammer (14 Marzo 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ok, benissimo, però sto soggetto non doveva essere in Italia. Che poi poteva essere anche americano o australiano, cambiava nulla. Lo sdegno di molti per questa vicenda è legittimo.



Sono d'accordo, l'ho sottolineato dicendo che il sistema di controlli va intensificato. Anche io sono sdegnato perché è un'ingiustizia enorme, e come tale va combattuta. Mi dà invece fastidio la strumentalizzazione a fini personali della vicenda, quello sì


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Marzo 2015)

Settimana scorsa ho parlato con un avvocato penalista,
mi diceva che per reati mediamente importanti (rapina, grosso spaccio di droghe, ecc)
l'orientamento attuale è di lasciar perdere se il reato è compiuto per la prima volta,
vedete un pò voi come siamo messi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Marzo 2015)

Io spero solo che l'ascesa del sindaco di Padova, Massimo Bitonci, sia veloce e arrivi a diventare Re\Zar d'Italia. Unica via


----------



## The Ripper (14 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Va punito per quello che è, un criminale, non un marocchino.



.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (14 Marzo 2015)

Il 'non sono razzista ma..' è il nuovo incipit dell'italiano medio che reagisce di pancia. lol


----------



## DannySa (14 Marzo 2015)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Il 'non sono razzista ma..' è il nuovo incipit dell'italiano medio che reagisce di pancia. lol



Gli italiani non sono razzisti *MA*
È sempre stato così eh, oggi la società è diventata molto più permissiva verso certa gente che viene a creare problemi da fuori e per fuori intendo qualsiasi persona "ospite" e di qualsiasi etnia.
Penso sia ora di fermare l'immigrazione ignorante che ci porteremo avanti a vita, per motivi geografici soprattutto, lo richiede un certo grado di intelligenza da ambo le parti, primo l'Italia è uno stato piccolo, non siamo gli Usa e secondo con tutti i problemi che potrebbero arrivare tramite singoli ignoranti pronti ad ammazzarsi per nulla beh il periodo storico è quello adatto.
Ci vuole tanto ad intensificare i controlli verso chi è più sospetto e riesce addirittura a tornare? perché mai i cittadini dovrebbero pagare il soggiorno di chi arriva qui con nulla? gli italiani non sono razzisti no ma stupidi sì e questo è quello che succede quando si prende alla leggera le cose.


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Va punito per quello che è, un criminale, non un marocchino.


ottimo



Hammer ha scritto:


> Punto. Meritano tolleranza tutti coloro che si comportano da cittadini civili. Se un italiano commette reato, deve essere incarcerato, se un immigrato commette reato, deve essere incarcerato.
> 
> Ad ogni modo il sistema di controlli e di rimpatri va assolutamente intensificato per evitare casi come questi, specialmente in seguito a reati gravi. È uno dei modi più praticabili per migliorare la sicurezza dei cittadini
> 
> Le strumentalizzazioni a là Salvini manco le commento


Salvini con questa notizia ha guadagnato millemila voti. Con un altro paio di sgozzamenti ci vince le elezioni.
Nei social la gente scrive "salvini salvaci tu". 
Grandissima capacità di canalizzare qualcosa (rabbia, un fatto x,etc) per trasformarla in voto.

Diventa molto facile perchè le persone si dimenticano non solo il passato, ma anche il presente stesso
Questo dell'immigrazione è certamente un problema da affrontare, sono disgrazie che non dovrebbero mai succedere. Pure io sono certamente contro l'immigrazione incontrollata, ma in italia non è l'unico problema nè il primo.
Neanche un mese fa per un non-motivo praticamente identico è morto un ragazzo in una discoteca a palermo, ucciso con un calcio alla testa.


----------



## Hammer (14 Marzo 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Salvini con questa notizia ha guadagnato millemila voti. Con un altro paio di sgozzamenti ci vince le elezioni.
> Nei social la gente scrive "salvini salvaci tu".
> Grandissima capacità di canalizzare qualcosa (rabbia, un fatto x,etc) per trasformarla in voto.
> 
> ...



Ma certamente. Perché Salvini parla nel 95% dei casi di immigrati? (e per il 5% vomita cose random sull'euro). Perché sa benissimo che può acquisire voti da chi reagiscono istintivamente, di pancia. Vuole fomentare l'intolleranza snocciolando aneddoti spesso poco verificati, e ci riesce benissimo. Da sempre, in molti hanno bisogno di uno sfogatoio personale privilegiato, la storia insegna. Queste sono le strumentalizzazioni ad personam che non mi piacciono, perché quando un imprenditore brianzolo evade le tasse lui se ne sta zitto zitto.


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Marzo 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ma certamente. Perché Salvini parla nel 95% dei casi di immigrati? (e per il 5% vomita cose random sull'euro). Perché sa benissimo che può acquisire voti da chi reagiscono istintivamente, di pancia. Vuole fomentare l'intolleranza snocciolando aneddoti spesso poco verificati, e ci riesce benissimo. Da sempre, in molti hanno bisogno di uno sfogatoio personale privilegiato, la storia insegna. Queste sono le strumentalizzazioni ad personam che non mi piacciono, perché quando un imprenditore brianzolo evade le tasse lui se ne sta zitto zitto.


.


----------



## Denni90 (14 Marzo 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ma certamente. Perché Salvini parla nel 95% dei casi di immigrati? (e per il 5% vomita cose random sull'euro). Perché sa benissimo che può acquisire voti da chi reagiscono istintivamente, di pancia. Vuole fomentare l'intolleranza snocciolando aneddoti spesso poco verificati, e ci riesce benissimo. Da sempre, in molti hanno bisogno di uno sfogatoio personale privilegiato, la storia insegna. Queste sono le strumentalizzazioni ad personam che non mi piacciono, perché quando un imprenditore brianzolo evade le tasse lui se ne sta zitto zitto.



perchè non può esistere il fatto che altre persone a parte te si siano stancate di avere clandestini trattati meglio che cittadini italiani?? non riesco proprio a capire la cosa??
beh sappilo che c'è gente che sia è frantumata le balle di invasioni incontrollate e di neri che hanno tutti i diritti e nessun dovere!! NON NE POSSIAMO PIù!


----------



## vota DC (14 Marzo 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> È sempre stato così eh, oggi la società è diventata molto più permissiva verso certa gente che viene a creare problemi da fuori e per fuori intendo qualsiasi persona "ospite" e di qualsiasi etnia.



I salottieri di sinistra lo sono, per il resto se uno viene senza documenti l'unico che trova ad aiutarlo è quello che dice "non lo dico a nessuno però tu devi lavorare gratis per me", cosa che al sud succede parecchio.
Il problema è che quando uno compie crimini contro la persona allora diventa un santo, ma chiunque. Da Maso a Erika che non vengono da fuori, ma anche lo zingaro Ahmetovic che pur non avendo ucciso per cattiveria aveva comunque ammazzato gente e solo per questo ancora prima che uscisse dal carcere gli volevano fare il contratto pubblicitario da 50 mila euro. Tutti privati che sgomitano per aiutare questo genere di persone.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2015)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> e poi c'è chi dà del razzista a Salvini e agli altri leghisti..se quello che dice Salvini è essere razzisti allora si..sono razzista!
> basta buonismi!fuori tutti dalle palle..questo è il risultato..nella mia zona c'è un livello di furti in abitazione altissimo,tutti causati da rom e immigrati
> ma la gente parla finchè non viene direttamente toccata sul personale..vorrei vedere se quel ragazzo disgraziatamente morto fosse stato vostro figlio o vostro fratello!
> basta, non ne possiamo più di sta gente



Bravissimo, aggiungo anche se stiamo diventando razzisti è pure colpa dello stato, conosco un sacco di gente che cerca lavoro va a chiedere in giro e gli chiedono "sei italiano?" "si" "ah allora no" ma stiamo scherzando, prima gli italiani e se poi c'è lavoro, casa per gli altri ok, sempre peggio come fa questo a essere in Italia quando è stato espulso nel 2007? boh sempre peggio basta.


----------



## andre (15 Marzo 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> perchè non può esistere il fatto che altre persone a parte te si siano stancate di avere clandestini trattati meglio che cittadini italiani?? non riesco proprio a capire la cosa??
> beh sappilo che c'è gente che sia è frantumata le balle di invasioni incontrollate e di neri che hanno tutti i diritti e nessun dovere!! NON NE POSSIAMO PIù!



i famosi clandestini che vivono in hotel a 4 stelle, con 100 euro al giorno, sauna e idromassaggio cit.


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Marzo 2015)

Siamo stati buoni e clementi nel farli venire, nel cercare di farli integrare, ma loro hanno sputato in faccia a tutti noi. Ora basta! A me Salvini non sta simpatico, idem i suoi amichetti di merende della lega, ma se l'unico modo per risolvere questo problema è votare lega, sarò ben felice di farlo. Poco mi frega se sono razzisti. Io sono stufo, ma proprio tanto. 

Basta fare i buonisti e tutte queste cose da cerebro lesi. La verità sapete qual'è? Ve la dico io. 
Marocchini e Albanesi sono una razza pessima. 8 Marocchini su 10 sono persone pessime. Idem per gli Albanesi. Se non concordate con questa cosa evidentemente non siete mai usciti di casa stando in giro fino alle 5 o alle 6 del mattino. Io parlo per mie esperienze, per miei dati. Non parlo a vanvera so cosa dico e per marocchino non intendo il nero che vende gli accendini, mi riferisco proprio al personaggio che viene dal Marocco. 
Voi dite che questo va punito per il crimine che ha commesso e non per la razza. Concordo in pieno con voi. 

Peccato che la vita per un marocchino non abbia lo stesso valore che ha per noi. Non siamo santi noi italiani, ma alla maggior parte di noi non santa manco per la testa di ammazzare una persona. Questi invece lo fanno proprio perché sono Marocchini, Albanesi e Rom. Perché a loro della nostra vita non gli frega niente. Per loro uccidere è come mangiare un panino. Non è una cosa a cui danno peso. E scusate eh.. Ma chissà perché quando succedono queste cose ci sono sempre di mezzo gli immigrati. Mha.. 

Chissà perché quando vado in giro alla sera mi becco sti pezzenti che scassano le palle, ed hanno pure il coraggio di dirmi "Italiano di m." nel mio paese. Ma morite male, voi e chi vi ha fatto nascere. Il bello è che se vado anche a menarli mi becco una denuncia e mi aprono il sedere o ancor peggio mi becco un accoltellata, visto che questi son immigrati del cavolo, ed hanno il rispetto della vita parti a zero. Quindi sai che gli importa di uccidere una persona. 

Io non sono mai stato razzista, ma questo paese con le sue leggi stupide mi sta portando a diventarlo. Mi dispiace ma io sta gente non la voglio e se schiattano nei barconi, fatti loro. A me non interessa, sapevano cosa rischiavano. In più già dalla partenza questi commettono già un reato, perché partono con l'intento di entrare nel nostro paese in maniera illegale. Quindi nessuna pietà. 

A scuola mi hanno sempre insegnato che per le stupidate di pochi, pagano tutti. Cosa che accadeva con le note di classe, quando c'era qualcuno che faceva casino, se lo si copriva ci si beccava la nota di classe. Poco importava se si diceva alla maestra che si era innocenti. Anzi lei rispondeva "così imparate a coprire chi fa casino"
Il concetto da applicare è simile. Via tutti, anche quelli buoni e bravi. Così le persone per bene saranno le prime a prendersela con i loro connazionali criminali, perché giustamente l'innocente non vuole pagare per i peccati di altri. Ora bisogna far così.. Tabula rasa e basta.


----------



## andre (16 Marzo 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Siamo stati buoni e clementi nel farli venire, nel cercare di farli integrare, ma loro hanno sputato in faccia a tutti noi. Ora basta! A me Salvini non sta simpatico, idem i suoi amichetti di merende della lega, ma se l'unico modo per risolvere questo problema è votare lega, sarò ben felice di farlo. Poco mi frega se sono razzisti. Io sono stufo, ma proprio tanto.
> 
> Basta fare i buonisti e tutte queste cose da cerebro lesi. La verità sapete qual'è? Ve la dico io.
> Marocchini e Albanesi sono una razza pessima. 8 Marocchini su 10 sono persone pessime. Idem per gli Albanesi. Se non concordate con questa cosa evidentemente non siete mai usciti di casa stando in giro fino alle 5 o alle 6 del mattino. Io parlo per mie esperienze, per miei dati. Non parlo a vanvera so cosa dico e per marocchino non intendo il nero che vende gli accendini, mi riferisco proprio al personaggio che viene dal Marocco.
> ...



Alle 5-6 del mattino è pieno di pessimi italiani e pessimi stranieri, così come ci sono famiglie straniere e italiane tranquille che dormono...poi se hai fatto una statistica per la quale 8 stranieri su 10 sono persone cattive, aspetto dati, campione ecc.


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Marzo 2015)

andre ha scritto:


> Alle 5-6 del mattino è pieno di pessimi italiani e pessimi stranieri, così come ci sono famiglie straniere e italiane tranquille che dormono...poi se hai fatto una statistica per la quale 8 stranieri su 10 sono persone cattive, aspetto dati, campione ecc.



Prima di tutto il problema non è solo alle 5 o alle 6 del mattino. Ma anche se fosse? Io di Italiani che tirano fuori il coltello minacciandoti di ucciderti per una cavolata, non ne ho mai visti fuori dalle disco. Questo mi pare che sia già un bel dato no? Seconda cosa, le mie statistiche, se così si possono chiamare, non le faccio di certo per te o per altri. Ma a differenza di altri che fanno le statistiche stando seduti su una poltrona, io parlo di esperienze vere, di vita vera, di cose reali. Non delle solite cavolate da buonisti che si piegano a 90 ogni 2x3.

L'italiano ha tanti difetti, non è un santo e l'ho già detto. Ma non è pessimo come un marocchino, un albanese o un rom clandestino. È solo una mia opinione dettata da ciò che ho visto con i miei occhi nella mia vita. VIVENDO REALMENTE non parlando solo grazie a ciò che leggo su internet. Poi vedete voi, io non cerco di imporre il mio pensiero. Se sono tanto bravi questi santoni, va a prenderli a Lampedusa e portali a vivere in casa tua.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Marzo 2015)

Mamma mia che casino, comunque abbiamo tre certezze:

1) l'attuale immigrazione, clandestina o meno, favorita e imposta dal liberismo imperante nel mondo è inaccettabile

1) I razzisti in una situazione del genere ci prosperano, facendo di tutta un erba un fascio, se non altro avendo tanta carne al fuoco è probabilmente diminuito il razzismo verso i meridionali

3) La lega approfitta ignobilmente degli attuali giustificati mal di pancia degli italiani, ma la sua credibilità rimane pari allo zero


----------



## andre (16 Marzo 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Prima di tutto il problema non è solo alle 5 o alle 6 del mattino. Ma anche se fosse? Io di Italiani che tirano fuori il coltello minacciandoti di ucciderti per una cavolata, non ne ho mai visti fuori dalle disco. Questo mi pare che sia già un bel dato no? Seconda cosa, le mie statistiche, se così si possono chiamare, non le faccio di certo per te o per altri. Ma a differenza di altri che fanno le statistiche stando seduti su una poltrona, io parlo di esperienze vere, di vita vera, di cose reali. Non delle solite cavolate da buonisti che si piegano a 90 ogni 2x3.
> 
> L'italiano ha tanti difetti, non è un santo e l'ho già detto. Ma non è pessimo come un marocchino, un albanese o un rom clandestino. È solo una mia opinione dettata da ciò che ho visto con i miei occhi nella mia vita. VIVENDO REALMENTE non parlando solo grazie a ciò che leggo su internet. Poi vedete voi, io non cerco di imporre il mio pensiero. Se sono tanto bravi questi santoni, va a prenderli a Lampedusa e portali a vivere in casa tua.



Ti basi sulle tue esperienze, bene. Qualche sera fa ho visto un gruppo di ignoranti italiani picchiare un marocchino a sangue fuori da una discoteca. Cosa dovrei dire?
Forse ti farebbe bene guardare un po' fuori dal tuo orticello, altrimenti io posso dire che al Sud sono tutti mafiosi e ignoranti dopo le cose che ho visto in Sicilia. Tuttavia sono un essere pensante, quindi non faccio di tutta un'erba un fascio e cerco di guardare più in là del mio dito.
Il "portali a vivere a casa tua" non lo commento nemmeno, non ha il minimo senso...


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Marzo 2015)

andre ha scritto:


> Ti basi sulle tue esperienze, bene. Qualche sera fa ho visto un gruppo di ignoranti italiani picchiare un marocchino a sangue fuori da una discoteca. Cosa dovrei dire?
> Forse ti farebbe bene guardare un po' fuori dal tuo orticello, altrimenti io posso dire che al Sud sono tutti mafiosi e ignoranti dopo le cose che ho visto in Sicilia. Tuttavia sono un essere pensante, quindi non faccio di tutta un'erba un fascio e cerco di guardare più in là del mio dito.
> Il "portali a vivere a casa tua" non lo commento nemmeno, non ha il minimo senso...



Infatti quello che non guarda aldilà del proprio dito sei tu. Sai perché quel gruppo di ignoranti ha pestato a sangue quel marocchino? Sei andato a chieder loro il movente? Se l'hanno pestato solo perché Marocchino, sono il primo a dire che hanno fatto una porcata e che la dovrebbero pagare, ma se hanno avuto un motivo sensato e serio, be gli sta bene! Visto che non tutti hanno la pazienza di aspettare la ridicola e lenta legge Italiana, che nella maggior parte dei casi, non punisce nemmeno il criminale in questione... Il punto è che tu puoi dire quello che ti pare, è una tua idea, un tuo pensiero. Per me puoi essere anche Nazista, a me non fregherebbe nulla, finché ti fai i fatti tuoi e non mi rompi le scatole. Io mi baso su ciò che vedo e vivo, il resto è fuffa. 

L'affermazione che ho fatto ha parecchio senso,ma non credo tu l'abbia capita. Se hai così tanta fiducia in loro, se per te sono veramente bravissime persone, scendi e aiutali tu in prima persona,dà loro un opportunità!


----------



## If Everyone Cared (16 Marzo 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Sai perché quel gruppo di ignoranti ha pestato a sangue quel marocchino? Sei andato a chieder loro il movente?



poi magari (e mi ci gioco quello che vuoi che l'hai fatto) sei uno di quelli che ha ferocemente stigmatizzato papa francesco per la dichiarazione sul pugno.


----------



## andre (16 Marzo 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Infatti quello che non guarda aldilà del proprio dito sei tu. Sai perché quel gruppo di ignoranti ha pestato a sangue quel marocchino? Sei andato a chieder loro il movente? Se l'hanno pestato solo perché Marocchino, sono il primo a dire che hanno fatto una porcata e che la dovrebbero pagare, ma se hanno avuto un motivo sensato e serio, be gli sta bene! Visto che non tutti hanno la pazienza di aspettare la ridicola e lenta legge Italiana, che nella maggior parte dei casi, non punisce nemmeno il criminale in questione... Il punto è che tu puoi dire quello che ti pare, è una tua idea, un tuo pensiero. Per me puoi essere anche Nazista, a me non fregherebbe nulla, finché ti fai i fatti tuoi e non mi rompi le scatole. Io mi baso su ciò che vedo e vivo, il resto è fuffa.
> 
> L'affermazione che ho fatto ha parecchio senso,ma non credo tu l'abbia capita. Se hai così tanta fiducia in loro, se per te sono veramente bravissime persone, scendi e aiutali tu in prima persona,dà loro un opportunità!



Li aiuto già pagando le tasse e ne sono felice. Sul fatto che ti basi sulle tue esperienze, ripeto, non ha il minimo senso...se io vedo un cane marrone e non ne vedo altri, questo non vuol dire che tutti i cani siano marroni...


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Marzo 2015)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> poi magari (e mi ci gioco quello che vuoi che l'hai fatto) sei uno di quelli che ha ferocemente stigmatizzato papa francesco per la dichiarazione sul pugno.



Hai perso quello che voglio, sappilo. Non so nemmeno di cosa tu stia parlando. Ma va be, qua uno non può dire nulla che passa per forza per razzista. Non è colpa mia se quella gente è più propensa a delinquere.



andre ha scritto:


> Li aiuto già pagando le tasse e ne sono felice. Sul fatto che ti basi sulle tue esperienze, ripeto, non ha il minimo senso...se io vedo un cane marrone e non ne vedo altri, questo non vuol dire che tutti i cani siano marroni...



La risposta che ho dato sopra va bene pure per te. Puoi far molto di più oltre al pagare le tasse, li puoi accogliere in casa tua e li puoi far integrare al meglio. Idem quando hai visto quel gruppo di ignoranti (tua Cit.) pestare a sangue quel marocchino. Sei andato a cercare di fermarli oppure sei stato lontano a giudicare questi italiani, senza far nulla? No perché se te ne sei stato con le mani in mano (e mi pare di capire che sia andata così, da quel poco che hai scritto) non ci hai fatto una bella figura. 
Io nella mia vita ho rischiato di andare a botte più di una volta con varie persone perché chiamavano "***** di m." un mio amico peruviano. Ci ho litigato, ho sfiorato la rissa, ma son stato sempre fiero del mio comportamento. 

Le parole se le porta via il vento. Stare a fare del becero buonismo in un forum non cambierà il mondo. I fatti si, alzare il sedere e far qualcosa può cambiare le cose,ma parlare e basta serve a poco. 
Non mi sento migliore di nessuno, ma almeno son sincero e in genere amo associare i fatti alle parole che dico. Con questo ho chiuso, perché ho già perso troppo del mio tempo con gente che usa la parola razzista a vanvera.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Marzo 2015)

andre ha scritto:


> Li aiuto già pagando le tasse e ne sono felice. Sul fatto che ti basi sulle tue esperienze, ripeto, non ha il minimo senso...se io vedo un cane marrone e non ne vedo altri, questo non vuol dire che tutti i cani siano marroni...



Non riesco davvero a capire cosa ci vuole ad ammettere che moltissimi immigrati (soprattutto da paesi dell'est e dal nord africa) sono persone squallide incapaci di vivere in un contesto definibile come civile..
Poi a volte sento parlare di Xenofobi in modo assurdo..lo xenofobo per definizione ripudia lo straniero in generale..ma non credo nessuno si preoccupi se qui arrivano 100mila francesi o 100mila spagnoli o 100mila tedeschi..
C'è tanta gente che ha paura di sembrare "sbagliata" e per mostrarsi buona e tollerante arriva a tollerare perfino l'intollerabile..
E comunque CERTO che è più grave se lo stesso reato lo commette uno straniero anziché un cittadino..perché lo straniero in quanto ospite dovrebbe avere ancora più rispetto..come io se vado a casa di qualcuno mi attengo alle regole di casa sua e non faccio come se fossi nella mia dimora dove le regole le decido io..


----------



## andre (16 Marzo 2015)

Con le vostre idee potremmo benissimo tornare al Medioevo e a credere nella fisiognomica


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Marzo 2015)

andre ha scritto:


> Con le vostre idee potremmo benissimo tornare al Medioevo e a credere nella fisiognomica



Il futuro invece sarebbe negare l'evidenza pur di apparire tolleranti ad ogni costo?..intelligente come atteggiamento..
Ci sono i dati dell'ISTAT a dimostrare come gli immigrati (circa il 7% della popolazione) commettono oltre il 30% dei reati denunciati in Italia..no dico..se non è un dato palese questo non so che altro serva..
E dirò di più..capisco anche che situazioni di disagio economico aumentino la propensione a delinquere, ma proprio per questo non si può avere una politica di accoglienza troppo permissiva che permetta a chiunque di venire qui senza possibilità di integrarsi nella società..


----------



## DannySa (16 Marzo 2015)

andre ha scritto:


> Con le vostre idee potremmo benissimo tornare al Medioevo e a credere nella fisiognomica



Vai a creare casini in certi paesi e il medioevo lo scoprirai sulla tua pelle.
Imbarcati per un paese africano, minacciali, verrai trattato come quelli che arrivano qui.. presi su, coperta e due bei pasti al giorno.
Il permissivismo europeo è una debolezza ricordatelo, noi rispetto ad altri paesi non siamo ancora vicini ad essere una minoranza, culturalmente e quant'altro, ma se un fenomeno come quello dell'immigrazione porta a problemi di sovraffollamento, di crimini ridicoli per le strade beh mi pare alquanto opinabile che si possa essere ancora favoreli a far integrare delle persone che solo in minima parte si integrano e vengono per l'appunto da clandestini e in acque non loro.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Marzo 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il futuro invece sarebbe negare l'evidenza pur di apparire tolleranti ad ogni costo?..intelligente come atteggiamento..
> Ci sono i dati dell'ISTAT a dimostrare come gli immigrati (circa il 7% della popolazione) commettono oltre il 30% dei reati denunciati in Italia..no dico..se non è un dato palese questo non so che altro serva..
> E dirò di più..capisco anche che situazioni di disagio economico aumentino la propensione a delinquere, ma proprio per questo non si può avere una politica di accoglienza troppo permissiva che permetta a chiunque di venire qui senza possibilità di integrarsi nella società..



Quotone allla settima potenza...

Grazie ai radical chic in Italia non si capirà mai che è meglio accoglierne dignitosamente 10 piuttosto che accoglierne indegnamente 1000.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Marzo 2015)

Salvini è solo un profittatore arrogante e paravento. Ma l'idea stile centri sociali che possano entrare tutti liberamente è una bizzaria, tra l'altro di matrice spiccatamente liberista (mai sentito la confindustria lamentarsi dell'eccesso di stranieri. A loro fa comodo avere manodopera di riserva di lavoratori a basso costo e senza tutele). In un mondo sano dovrebbe essere perfettamente normale che uno Stato sovrano presidi le frontiere, controlli la circolazione delle persone (nonché delle merci e dei capitali), decida i criteri di entrata e di uscita, l'entità dei flussi, decida di arginare o reprimere la clandestinità. L'idea che chiunque possa circolare liberamente è follia, a prescindere da chi strumentalizza queste questioni per seminare odio a fini elettorali..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Marzo 2015)

*Massimo Bitonci*


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Marzo 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> *Massimo Bitonci*


Visto che io non sono di Padova, volevo chiedere, è un bravo sindaco? Cos'ha fatto di positivo? Io non lo conosco.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Marzo 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Visto che io non sono di Padova, volevo chiedere, è un bravo sindaco? Cos'ha fatto di positivo? Io non lo conosco.



E' un grande. 

Arriva a Padova dopo aver reso un gioiello Cittadella, ovviamente su una realtà così più grande non si poteva replicare la stessa gestione, però intanto un po' di ordine lo sta mettendo. 
Già dieci campi rom lasciati senza gas luce ed acqua e successivamente smantellati con le ruspe. 
Dei romeni si sono lamentati di come la polizia li abbia fatti sloggiare dal loro poso abusivo: gli ha pagato il biglietto per tornare a casa loro.
Ha respinto di gran carriera il pagliaccio della Kyenge venuta a Padova per cercare di metterlo in cattiva luce, dicendo che "se vuole parlare si metta in coda dopo chi ha preso appuntamento".
La mia cosa preferita però è stata ad Ottobre: quando tenendo un incontro coi cittadini di un quartiere, ha visto presentarsi gli zingari del posto armati di bambini per fare pena. Gli zingari hanno tentato di impietosire la gente dicendo:"Non potete mandarci via, abbiamo i bambini", Bitonci:"Io vi caccio lo stesso, tra 60 giorni", Zingaro:"Ma tra 60 giorni è Natale", Bitonci:"E io vi caccio lo stesso". Pem e a casa
Inoltre sta cercando di ridare vita al centro storico che si era totalmente appiattito negli anni.

Non posso che parlarne bene


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Marzo 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E' un grande.
> 
> Arriva a Padova dopo aver reso un gioiello Cittadella, ovviamente su una realtà così più grande non si poteva replicare la stessa gestione, però intanto un po' di ordine lo sta mettendo.
> Già dieci campi rom lasciati senza gas luce ed acqua e successivamente smantellati con le ruspe.
> ...


Grazie sei stato veramente molto chiaro.
Indubbiamente una persona con gli attributi ed aggiungo che, quando la pazienza è tanta, giusto utilizzare le maniere forti. Per colpa di questa gente, si sta togliendo l'aria da respirare agli italiani e la si sta dando a loro. Inoltre, domandiamoci sempre, perchè tutta questa gente viene a rompere sempre e solo nel nostro paese, domandiamocelo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Marzo 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Grazie sei stato veramente molto chiaro.
> Indubbiamente una persona con gli attributi ed aggiungo che, quando la pazienza è tanta, giusto utilizzare le maniere forti. Per colpa di questa gente, si sta togliendo l'aria da respirare agli italiani e la si sta dando a loro. Inoltre, domandiamoci sempre, perchè tutta questa gente viene a rompere sempre e solo nel nostro paese, domandiamocelo.



Esatto, bisogna andare oltre al perbenismo. Ormai la misura è colma.


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Marzo 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Esatto, bisogna andare oltre al perbenismo. Ormai la misura è colma.


Ma poi (dico solo questo e poi finisco l'off topic) ho dei miei amici che studiano medicina in Romania e tutti che mi dicono che lì, oltre al fatto che si spende poco, i romeni sono bravi e gentili e che la criminalità locale viene severamente punita e quindi vanno dove gli fa più comodo, e dove se non in Italia, _eh ma poi se li cacciamo siamo razzisti_.


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2015)

Questo assassino dov'è ora? Che fine ha fatto? 

Fosse accaduto in Germania, avrebbero riaperto Dachau per l'occasione. E gli avrebbero fatto la doccia.


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Marzo 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Prima di tutto il problema non è solo alle 5 o alle 6 del mattino. Ma anche se fosse? Io di Italiani che tirano fuori il coltello minacciandoti di ucciderti per una cavolata, non ne ho mai visti fuori dalle disco. Questo mi pare che sia già un bel dato no? Seconda cosa, le mie statistiche, se così si possono chiamare, non le faccio di certo per te o per altri. Ma a differenza di altri che fanno le statistiche stando seduti su una poltrona, io parlo di esperienze vere, di vita vera, di cose reali. Non delle solite cavolate da buonisti che si piegano a 90 ogni 2x3.
> 
> L'italiano ha tanti difetti, non è un santo e l'ho già detto. Ma non è pessimo come un marocchino, un albanese o un rom clandestino. È solo una mia opinione dettata da ciò che ho visto con i miei occhi nella mia vita. VIVENDO REALMENTE non parlando solo grazie a ciò che leggo su internet. Poi vedete voi, io non cerco di imporre il mio pensiero. Se sono tanto bravi questi santoni, va a prenderli a Lampedusa e portali a vivere in casa tua.


Sono contento per te che vivi con italiani che sono brava gente e ti invidio. Ma è, appunto, la tua esperienza. E penso che anche tu possa immaginare che c'è tantissima feccia italiana come c'è anche quella marocchina, albanese, ucraina, eccetera eccetera.
Dipende ovviamente da zona a zona. Dove abito io, ci sono tanti italiani che commettono delle nefandezze immonde, io stesso (ma quasi tutti nella mia zona) ci ho avuto diverse volte dei problemi, con minacce di coltellate (ho rischiato seriamente di restarci secco una volta), gente che ti entra in auto ti punta una pistola addosso, ecc. ecc. Senza considerare stupri perpetrati da gruppi, o bande di criminalità organizzata che sparano alla luce del sole. E, riallacciandomi a quest'ultime, mi sa che ti sono sfuggite mafia, camorra, ndrangheta e chi più ne ha ne metta.


Questo al di là del discorso sull'assassino di questo topic.


----------



## Doctore (16 Marzo 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Dove abito io, ci sono tanti italiani che commettono delle nefandezze immonde,



Il mascalzone italiano non è previsto la cacciata dai nostri confini(e su alcuni reati tipo l evasione...ma non l evasione da due soldi eh o per gli stupratori,pedofili ecc sarei per la l espulsione diretta dai nostri confini)...iniziamo a cacciare i criminali immigrati poi se vuoi ci possiamo mettere anche gli italiani per alcuni reati.
Vedi sono razzista bipartisan


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Marzo 2015)

andre ha scritto:


> Alle 5-6 del mattino è pieno di pessimi italiani e pessimi stranieri, così come ci sono famiglie straniere e italiane tranquille che dormono...poi se hai fatto una statistica per la quale 8 stranieri su 10 sono persone cattive, aspetto dati, campione ecc.



Se se... voglio vederti se di notte passi vicino ad un gruppo di marocchini o africani non te la fai sotto, e invece se passi vicino ad un gruppo di italiani stai tranquillo. Le nostre città sono diventate invivibili per via degli immigrati, prima non c'era questa criminalità, se lo neghi stai solo trollando.

Il Governo sta con gli immigrati, contro al popolo italiano. Vi ricordo per esempio che quando fu ucciso quel vucumprà (abusivo) a Firenze, fu data un'immensa risonanza mediatica per solidarietà (a chi fa un lavoro da abusivo che non paga le tasse tra l'altro).
E fu indetto Lutto Nazionale. Oggi sgozzano un Italiano e se alzi la voce sei un "razzista", sei "populista". Perchè non c'è lutto nazionale per sto ragazzo invece?


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Marzo 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Il mascalzone italiano non è previsto la cacciata dai nostri confini(e su alcuni reati tipo l evasione...ma non l evasione da due soldi eh o per gli stupratori,pedofili ecc sarei per la l espulsione diretta dai nostri confini)...iniziamo a cacciare i criminali immigrati poi se vuoi ci possiamo mettere anche gli italiani per alcuni reati.
> Vedi sono razzista bipartisan



Non sto parlando di espulsioni, ma del fatto che i criminali italiani secondo alcuni nemmeno esistono.


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Marzo 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non sto parlando di espulsioni, ma del fatto che i criminali italiani secondo alcuni nemmeno esistono.


Ma ciò non toglie che cacciando i rom dall'Italia riduci una grossa fetta della criminalità.


----------



## Nicco (16 Marzo 2015)

Temo che il discorso non abbia soluzione e credo che il problema non sia il buonismo o l'immigrazione ma sia il nostro stato e le nostre leggi; come da molti riportato..e se accadesse qua o là etc etc, "esatto"! Manca una linea procedurale chiara e di semplice applicazione per tante cose comprese quelle che riguarda questa discussione. Quindi "presunti" razzisti e "falsi" perbenisti dovrebbero smettere di farsi la guerra e ragionare dei problemi a monte di questo paese perché quando un paese funziona questi problemi non si pongono e nessuno inneggia o accusa nulla di questo genere. La realtà è che ci stiamo decivilizzando.


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Marzo 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ma ciò non toglie che cacciando i rom dall'Italia riduci una grossa fetta della criminalità.



100-150 mila individui rappresenterebbero una grossa fetta della criminalità? In Francia e in Spagna che dovrebbero dire allora?
E metà di quelli che sono in Italia sono anche italiani, quindi cosa vuoi espellere?


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Marzo 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 100-150 mila individui rappresenterebbero una grossa fetta della criminalità? In Francia e in Spagna che dovrebbero dire allora?
> E metà di quelli che sono in Italia sono anche italiani, quindi cosa vuoi espellere?


Quindi li rimaniamo in Italia a rubare ed ammazzare, aggiungendosi alla criminalità nostrana.


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Marzo 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non sto parlando di espulsioni, ma del fatto che i criminali italiani secondo alcuni nemmeno esistono.



Ma che dici? Non strumentalizzare le cose per favore. Ho letto il tuo commento, non volevo più commentare questo topic perché mi sono stufato. Ma non posso non difendermi dopo questa affermazione. Lo so pure io che esistono i criminali italiani, che esistono quelli che ti accoltellano, ti puntano la pistola etc. Sono Calabrese conosco benissimo anche la "ndrangheta. Io ho avuto sempre più rogne con stranieri clandestini , piuttosto che con Italiani. Ma non solo qua da me, anche in città come Milano. 
Ho avuto anche rogne con Italiani, mica dico di no. Però in percentuale su 10 italiani ci possono essere 3 criminali seri. Su 10 immigrati clandestini 7/8.
Chiaro il concetto? Non siamo santi, ma siamo meglio di loro. 

Il mio non è un discorso razzista, tutt'altro. È un discorso basato su qualcosa che io reputo vero e che lo dimostrano anche i dati ISTAT. La matematica non è un opinione. Il 7% della popolazione è immigrata ed il 30% dei reati denunciati in Italia sono commessi da immigrati. Cioè fatti due conti.

P.S: Io poi non capisco sta cosa. Cioè uno non può essere patriottico? Non può amare il proprio paese e la propria popolazione? Prima gli italiani, poi gli altri. Ma non vale solo per i marocchini etc. Vale anche per: Russi, spagnoli, Francesi, Inglesi, Tedeschi etc.. Prima noi, poi loro. Non è una questione di colore della pelle. 
Abbiamo già i nostri problemi, questi arrivano apposta perché sanno che possono far quello che vogliono, ci mettono i piedi in testa etc.. Scusa ma perché li dobbiamo accogliere? Ma basta ragazzi.. Basta davvero! Abbiamo già i nostri problemi, non c'è ne servono altri.


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Marzo 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma che dici? Non strumentalizzare le cose per favore. Ho letto il tuo commento, non volevo più commentare questo topic perché mi sono stufato. Ma non posso non difendermi dopo questa affermazione. Lo so pure io che esistono i criminali italiani, che esistono quelli che ti accoltellano, ti puntano la pistola etc. Sono Calabrese conosco benissimo anche la "ndrangheta. Io ho avuto sempre più rogne con stranieri clandestini , piuttosto che con Italiani. Ma non solo qua da me, anche in città come Milano.
> Ho avuto anche rogne con Italiani, mica dico di no. Però in percentuale su 10 italiani ci possono essere 3 criminali seri. Su 10 immigrati clandestini 7/8.
> Chiaro il concetto? Non siamo santi, ma siamo meglio di loro.
> 
> Il mio non è un discorso razzista, tutt'altro. È un discorso basato su qualcosa che io reputo vero e che lo dimostrano anche i dati ISTAT. La matematica non è un opinione. Il 7% della popolazione è immigrata ed il 30% dei reati denunciati in Italia sono commessi da immigrati. Cioè fatti due conti.



Si, ma io mi riferisco al fatto che marocchini e albanesi uccidono perchè sono tali e per loro ammazzare è come mangiare un panino. Ti sembrano cose normali da dire?

I dati parlano chiaro, hai ragione. Ma se fai attenzione, immigrati regolari e italiani hanno praticamente la stessa percentuale di criminalità. Sono gli immigrati irregolari che alzano la percentuale, e la stragrande maggioranza dei reati commessi da questi si riferisce proprio alla loro presenza irregolare nello Stato.

In parole povere: esiste un problema immigrazione? Sì. E' un problema cruciale che sta distruggendo l'Italia o ve lo fanno pesare come tale quando in realtà stiamo facendo semplicemente una guerra tra poveri?


----------



## Shevchenko (17 Marzo 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Si, ma io mi riferisco al fatto che marocchini e albanesi uccidono perchè sono tali e per loro ammazzare è come mangiare un panino. Ti sembrano cose normali da dire?
> 
> I dati parlano chiaro, hai ragione. Ma se fai attenzione, immigrati regolari e italiani hanno praticamente la stessa percentuale di criminalità. Sono gli immigrati irregolari che alzano la percentuale, e la stragrande maggioranza dei reati commessi da questi si riferisce proprio alla loro presenza irregolare nello Stato.
> 
> In parole povere: esiste un problema immigrazione? Sì. E' un problema cruciale che sta distruggendo l'Italia o ve lo fanno pesare come tale quando in realtà stiamo facendo semplicemente una guerra tra poveri?



Ma guarda che io stesso mi sono sempre riferto agli immigrati IRREGOLARI! Ma guarda che è solo la verità e non è nemmeno un commento razzista. Per loro la vita ha meno valore rispetto a noi. È un fattore di cultura, di come vivono, crescono etc. È come parlare delle persone che vivono nelle favelas Brasiliane. Si ammazzano solo se si guardano male tra di loro... Ma è semplice e spiegabile come cosa.. Per loro la vita non ha meno valore. Loro stessi danno meno valore alla vita. Io la penso così. 
Passo e chiudo. Ho detto tutto e sono stufo.


----------



## vota DC (17 Marzo 2015)

In realtà c'è una tipologia di clandestini che non crea problemi in maniera diretta: i poveracci che vengono qua con visto turistico e poi si imboscano, quelli vengono per far soldi. Riguardo quelli che vengono da paesi in guerra o sono perseguitati politici o gangster dato che versano soldi che i loro comuni compatrioti non vedranno mai in tutta la vita.
Va detto che sia i clandestini poveracci che gli immigrati regolari che vengono qua e lavorano per un po' di tempo alla fine creano problemi in maniera indiretta: i clandestini poveracci evadono il fisco mentre gli immigrati regolari che stanno un po' di tempo qua si pagano la propria pensione (quella di pagare le pensioni altrui è una bufala) e quando viene il tempo se ne tornano al proprio paese dove si godono la pensione (mica scemi data la differenza del costo della vita) però in questo modo spendono al loro paese riducendo i consumi qua.


----------



## andre (17 Marzo 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che io stesso mi sono sempre riferto agli immigrati IRREGOLARI! Ma guarda che è solo la verità e non è nemmeno un commento razzista. Per loro la vita ha meno valore rispetto a noi. È un fattore di cultura, di come vivono, crescono etc. È come parlare delle persone che vivono nelle favelas Brasiliane. Si ammazzano solo se si guardano male tra di loro... Ma è semplice e spiegabile come cosa.. Per loro la vita non ha meno valore. Loro stessi danno meno valore alla vita. Io la penso così.
> Passo e chiudo. Ho detto tutto e sono stufo.



Ufficiale, l'ISTAT proclama che 8 immigrati su 10 sono criminali...gli italiani invece 3 su 10.
Boh sto male


----------



## Denni90 (17 Marzo 2015)

andre ha scritto:


> Ufficiale, l'ISTAT proclama che 8 immigrati su 10 sono criminali...gli italiani invece 3 su 10.
> Boh sto male



perchè le tue esperienze di vita dovrebbero avere più valore di quelle altrue?


----------



## andre (17 Marzo 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> perchè le tue esperienze di vita dovrebbero avere più valore di quelle altrue?



Ma io non mi baso sulle mie esperienze di vita... Se poi tu ritieni che sia normale pensare che un immigrato sia più delinquente di un italiano solo perchè è, per l'appunto, un immigrato, allora auguri.


----------



## Shevchenko (17 Marzo 2015)

andre ha scritto:


> Ufficiale, l'ISTAT proclama che 8 immigrati su 10 sono criminali...gli italiani invece 3 su 10.
> Boh sto male



Io intanto sto ancora aspettando la tua risposta alla mia domanda, che ti ribadisco. Quando hai visto quegli italiani che pestavano quel marocchino, sei andato a fermarli? Sei andato ad aiutare il povero malcapitato si o no? Oppure sei il classico leone da tastiera che parla tanto, fa bla bla bla, ma poi nella vita vera ha paura pure della sua stessa ombra? 

Rispondi dai. Hai fatto come Galliani, hai evitato la domanda, facendo finta di nulla e io te l'ho lasciata passare, visto che non commentavi più. Ma ora sei tornato, nuovamente con la tua arroganza e la tua spocchia. Voglio la tua risposta, anche se credo di saperla già... 

Dai Gandhi facci vedere come hai cambiato la vita di quel povero ragazzo, salvandolo dalle grinfie dei cattivissimi e mostruosi italiani!

P.S: Se sei così convito che i clandestini siano come gli Italiani o addirittura meglio, fa sta cosa: Sei fidanzato? Se si, manda la tua donna in minigonna e tacchi da sola alle 16,in un campo pieno di clandestini e vedi che succede. Poi fa la stessa cosa, però mandando la tua ragazza in un quartiere pieno di Italiani. Dopo aver fatto questa cosa, confronta il risultato.


----------



## andre (17 Marzo 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Io intanto sto ancora aspettando la tua risposta alla mia domanda, che ti ribadisco. Quando hai visto quegli italiani che pestavano quel marocchino, sei andato a fermarli? Sei andato ad aiutare il povero malcapitato si o no? Oppure sei il classico leone da tastiera che parla tanto, fa bla bla bla, ma poi nella vita vera ha paura pure della sua stessa ombra?
> 
> Rispondi dai. Hai fatto come Galliani, hai evitato la domanda, facendo finta di nulla e io te l'ho lasciata passare, visto che non commentavi più. Ma ora sei tornato, nuovamente con la tua arroganza e la tua spocchia. Voglio la tua risposta, anche se credo di saperla già...
> 
> ...



Purtroppo nella mia vita vera ho paura della mia ombra, non esco di casa da 9 mesi 
Se ti dicessi che li ho menati tutti? O che ho chiamato la polizia? Cosa c'entra con l'argomento del topic? Bah...
E tu spaccone? Sei andato a Lampedusa coi lanciafiamme a bruciarli tutti? Come mai non lo fai? Solo parole? Secondo me non hai il coraggio di buttarli in mare. E quelli che trovi in giro? Li prendi e li porti in questura?


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Marzo 2015)

*Il padre del ragazzo ucciso*: "Ora sono preoccupato per il mio amico Mohamed, l'ambulante all'angolo, e per tutti gli altri marocchini di Terni. Una delegazione di marocchini del posto è venuta a farmi le condoglianze. Sono spaventati e temono vendette.
Ho visto cosa sta girando su Facebook, delle parole di fuoco. Ma non possiamo chiuderci nell'odio, dobbiamo uscire fuori e imparare a stare bene con gli altri. Non vogliamo vendetta, ma giustizia"

Gli darei un grande abbraccio a questo signore, ha dato una grande lezione di umanità. Chi, più di lui, può parlare ora? Le chiacchiere stanno veramente a zero.


----------



## Shevchenko (17 Marzo 2015)

andre ha scritto:


> Purtroppo nella mia vita vera ho paura della mia ombra, non esco di casa da 9 mesi
> Se ti dicessi che li ho menati tutti? O che ho chiamato la polizia? Cosa c'entra con l'argomento del topic? Bah...
> E tu spaccone? Sei andato a Lampedusa coi lanciafiamme a bruciarli tutti? Come mai non lo fai? Solo parole? Secondo me non hai il coraggio di buttarli in mare. E quelli che trovi in giro? Li prendi e li porti in questura?



In questo forum non ho mai trovato un utente triste come te. Non ho mai detto che vanno uccisi, ne bruciati col lanciafiamme o cose di sto genere. Ma capisco che una persona intellettualmente poco brillante come te, abbia bisogno di inventarsi cose di questo tipo per passare dalla tanto ambita (da parte tua) sponda della ragione. 
Inutile anche che cerchi di farmi passare per razzista, sei doppiamente triste per questa cosa. 
Io ho semplicemente detto che sono più portati ad essere criminali e che a prescindere dalla nazione da cui provengono i clandestini, in un paese non ci dovrebbero essere. 

Sei per caso figlio di Galliani? Chiedo, non si sa mai. 
Cosa c'entra la storia che hai raccontato? Ma come, non ci arrivi? Hai avuto l'opportunità di aiutare una povera persona, nel tuo piccolo, di cambiare le cose, di fare un gesto solidale verso un marocchino, aiutandolo, ma non l'hai fatto, perché? Forse perché avevi paura? Forse perché SEMBRI il classico leone da tastiera? Sai che gli frega al marocchino dei commenti che legge su internet... Sai che gli frega di sapere che tu li difendi etc.. Non gli frega niente delle tua parole, perché tu a conti fatti, dai aria alla bocca e basta. Non fai nulla di concreto per aiutarli. Le tue parole, la tua aria, non gli hanno salvato le ossa rotte a quel marocchino, il tuo fare lo spocchioso dietro un PC non cambierà mai nulla. Se tu avessi aiutato quel tipo coi fatti, avresti fatto qualcosa di concreto,ma non l'hai fatto, quindi sei addirittura peggio dei veri razzisti. 
Io non ho bisogno di far nulla, so difendermi da solo, so difendere le persone che amo. Non ho mai detto che dovrò essere io quello che li caccerà etc.. Ho semplicemente esposto un mio pensiero. Sei tu quello che si è presentato come paladino dell'umanità, quello che si crede di cambiare il mondo con le parole etc. Quindi sei tu che a conti fatti dovresti far qualcosa. Ah già, hai avuto l'opportunità di salvare la vita ad una persona, ma hai preferito stare con le mani in mano, stare lontano a guardare e giudicare, per poi correre in un forum a scrivere quello che hai visto, giudicando, stando protetto dietro le tue 4 mura. Non si parlava di menare nessuno, potevi provare a dirgli di smetterla, a cercare di farli ragionare etc. 

Tu si che sei un esempio da seguire. 
Già già


----------



## Nicco (18 Marzo 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Il padre del ragazzo ucciso*: "Ora sono preoccupato per il mio amico Mohamed, l'ambulante all'angolo, e per tutti gli altri marocchini di Terni. Una delegazione di marocchini del posto è venuta a farmi le condoglianze. Sono spaventati e temono vendette.
> Ho visto cosa sta girando su Facebook, delle parole di fuoco. Ma non possiamo chiuderci nell'odio, dobbiamo uscire fuori e imparare a stare bene con gli altri. Non vogliamo vendetta, ma giustizia"
> 
> Gli darei un grande abbraccio a questo signore, ha dato una grande lezione di umanità. Chi, più di lui, può parlare ora? Le chiacchiere stanno veramente a zero.



Pienamente d'accordo.


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Marzo 2015)

Un applauso a questa famiglia. 
Il fratello e il padre, dopo aver detto di non voler fomentare il razzismo, sono stati minacciati e insultati e hanno ricevuti auguri del tipo "Allora spero ti sgozzino tua moglie".


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2015)

Per favore,no discussioni uno ad uno e sopratutto teniamo i toni bassi nei confronti di altri utenti.

Grazie


----------

